# 1967 GTO Quarter Panels



## krettger (Jan 17, 2013)

New member posting first question! I am looking for nice reproduction quarter panels and outer wheel houses for a 1967 GTO. I was going to go with goodmark, but was told they were sold to a company and are now making cheaper inferior quality parts. I hope someone has used something recently and can say what quality the panels are. Thanks.


----------

